# Menopause and Fiber woes....LOL



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have just come off of over a week of terrible nights sleeps....I had cut down my coffee to two tea cups a day years ago. That last time this happened I had cut back on my meager coffee rations to this, sigh..... My poor hubby was woken up night after night as he is not used to me getting up or moving around. Feeling hot, feeling cold and my mind raced for hours....every night. During the days I was functioning but my brain was a little foggy.... The projects I started are like nightmares..each one has to be taken apart...sigh.....I have never had to do that before to items I spent hours on. The stitches were good but the outcome... One was a pattern I followed and it is awful.

Today is frogging day....apart the projects go...no looking back....:hammer:

Now last night I finally relented and had only one tea cup of coffee...yesterday morning...and just a taste later in the day..

I SLEPT ALL NIGHT...Hurray it worked but it means....caffeine is a no no...:nono::nono:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m an insomniac. Glad you found your no-no. Sleep well.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I am up and down all night most nights.
Although I have recently started switching between taking Valerian root, and Melatonin, about an hour before bed. 
It really seems to be helping.
The Valerian really works best for me though..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry , I know the feeling. I have tryed everything,only Unisom works as far as medicine for me.I could take prescribed meds, but I was a sleepwalker and even could eat ect. in my sleep and sure don't need that.Sleeping well has always been a fight for me. I've been hypnotised, it does help,but it takes along time to do it to myself.So I now just say Prayers to help me relax. Coffee, has no relation to my sleeplessness,but it does asfar as wakeing me, so I drink 1 cup a day.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This too shall pass! Hugs!


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> This too shall pass! Hugs!


I hope so. Mine has been going on for about 6 years. I fear I will never sleep normally again. :sob::grump:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Try Black Cohash (especially for night sweats), there are some good teas for menopause too. I get teased at work all the time for needing my fan therapy, as I dash to the closest fan  you have to have a sense of humor about it or you will go crazy.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> you have to have a sense of humor about it or you will go crazy.


Isn't that the truth? I am so glad to be done with the hot flashes and sleeplessness. It took about 5 years for the worst to end but I still have them. I have a fan on my desk at work, too. People all around me can be wearing sweaters and I'm in a short sleeved shirt with the fan on. The youngers look at me like I'm nuts and I just smile and say, "Someday you will understand...." 

The weird thing to me was being convinced I was burning up. Surely my brain must be cooking. So a few times I took my temperature while in the middle of the world's worst hot flash. Spot on normal. How very strange.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I got over the "Power Surges" a few years ago.

I remember I was the Manager for a corporate Exxon station at the time, they were bad.
Everyone thought it was so great that the store Manager was so willing to go into the cooler for hours at a time to stock it and keep it clean! LOL!
The temp in there was a wonderful 41* .
My store won several awards for having the cleanest and most well organized, best stocked cooler in the region! 
If they only knew the truth! LOL!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> This too shall pass! Hugs!


OH it only started for me TEN years ago with hot flashes....it was just like yesterday...lol



simplegirl said:


> I hope so. Mine has been going on for about 6 years. I fear I will never sleep normally again. :sob::grump:


Lucky for me, only two bouts of sleeplessness, once for two weeks and this time for about ten days I think.... I am so sorry about your sleep issues...gosh we feel more like women now? Menopause is our special time...not...hehehe



Marchwind said:


> Try Black Cohash (especially for night sweats), there are some good teas for menopause too. I get teased at work all the time for needing my fan therapy, as I dash to the closest fan  you have to have a sense of humor about it or you will go crazy.


My favorite quote is "My thermostat is broken..." Oh I took the bed apart one night..poor hubby didn't know what to think...



Kasota said:


> Isn't that the truth? I am so glad to be done with the hot flashes and sleeplessness. It took about 5 years for the worst to end but I still have them. I have a fan on my desk at work, too. People all around me can be wearing sweaters and I'm in a short sleeved shirt with the fan on. The youngers look at me like I'm nuts and I just smile and say, "Someday you will understand...."
> 
> I am just warmer all the time but night sweats are rare. My family just laughs as I am never quite comfy anymore.
> 
> The weird thing to me was being convinced I was burning up. Surely my brain must be cooking. So a few times I took my temperature while in the middle of the world's worst hot flash. Spot on normal. How very strange.


Yes, it is quite confusing....my hubby has to close the vents, then open the vents, close the vents...open the vents....



hercsmama said:


> I got over the "Power Surges" a few years ago.
> 
> Lucky you! My friend of the same age just had a few hot flashes and then it was over.....wow.
> 
> ...


That is hilarious...I do out on the deck to cool off in the middle of the night...except for last night. Well here is for tonight..hopes of blissful stay at sleep rest for us all.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

As to taking apart my three projects, one was a large shawl nearly done, another was a shawl due to the pattern just not fitting the yarn... I salvaged the large shawls floral edge for a scarf. I am happily looking at the fluffy balls of yarn put aside for another project more fitting their lovely appearance.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have been having hot flashes for several years. 60* is awesome. At night it is in the cover, out of the cover. Fan goes always. I am encouraged that the hot flashes might stop. That is all I have left. It is more than enough.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Tylenol PM helps me at night. I can not take any caffeine, so drink a non-coffee called teeccino. It sort of tastes like coffee. But I feel so much better without the caffeine. And don't count on ever entirely having no menopause symptoms---my 81 year old friend still has hot flashes but they are more mild. Sigh! But I do get more knitting done.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

A university study here showed soy foods were as effective as HRT. Soy milk & tofu throughout the day.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Ah, but for the few, howbeit dear, benefits afforded the masculine gender.....


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Do be careful with the Tylenol. It causes liver trouble and takes surprisingly little to do so. Especially dangerous when combined with other meds, if you happen to be on them. Advil is really hard on your kidneys. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would be careful with excessive soy products too. The phidoestrogen can be as harmful as any HRT, it's only plant based rather than animal based, it can still cause problems if you have too much.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Cutting back my coffee one more time worked! Oh the rations....:zzz::zzz: My hubby got out of bed this morning, got ready for work and left. I didn't even wake up! Then when I did, I was on his side of the bed...LOL


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad it turned out to be the coffee - if it weren't such a powerful drug we wouldn't love it so much.

The only menopause symptoms I had was itchy palms when I wanted the heat turned down. Seems women of a certain age are sitting ducks for all the hooting and age jokes folks have stored up. Slapping faces is not in my nature, lucky for some.

Actually, leading a typical bohemian life, I was kinda looking forward to all nighters with a power heat thrown in - would have gone down handy in North Beach.

And when you think about the stone age, wouldn't that be the person you would want to cave up with? Benefit to the masculine gender indeed...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There was a man I knew who had prostate cancer. Part of his treatment was to take estrogen. He said he would never again make fun of a woman being "moody" or for having hot flashes. He said he went through all the typical symptoms women do during PMS and Menopause. He completely appreciated just what we woman go through


----------

